# Planer Bobbers....



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Looking for the guy that makes the planer bobbers? I want to get more of them.

Clarence


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ðe§perado said:


> Looking for the guy that makes the planer bobbers? I want to get more of them.
> 
> Clarence


If you want more of them, you must have had some success using them.
How about a quick review? 

Thanks!


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

May I ask what these bobbers are and what they look like


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

The ones that look like paper airplanes?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

They work ok, but if your drifting with circles, they cause you to miss a lot of fish, too much slack in the line to absorb before the weight of the fish and they will drop the bait before line gets tight. Make sense?? If your having good luck with them, let me know...Lots of discussions on these in the past on the BOC if you want more info. 

Salmonid


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

check these out.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> They work ok, but if your drifting with circles, they cause you to miss a lot of fish, too much slack in the line to absorb before the weight of the fish and they will drop the bait before line gets tight. Make sense?? If your having good luck with them, let me know...Lots of discussions on these in the past on the BOC if you want more info.
> 
> Salmonid


How do catfish men use these and what for? I've never seen anything like em



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

when drifting or trolling for cats they allow you to widen your path just like planer boards on walleye but they are a floating bobber, Youtube catfish and planer bobber, several folks using this out there with success. we looked into doing this some about a year or two ago and afterresearching it never gt into them.

Salmonid


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been using them for years, I think they work good. I do use a 5/0 circle with 1/2 ounce sinker using cut shad. I try to keep them about a foot above the bottom. When drifting we use them on the outside rods and inner rods riding the bottom. I did find the site which is bitosense.com.


----------

